# Canoe vs Jon Boat - Advice needed



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 16.5' Coleman canoe. I have been offered a 14' aluminum Jon boat for even trade.

I am needing input on what would be the best boat for me. I mostly take my canoe down small streams in Southern Ohio, and may possibly take it to some small lakes when I'm too lazy to take my bass boat out.

Are Jon boats as portable as a canoe? Could i carry it in and out of creeks and over riffles easily?Do they paddle similar to a canoe, or am I going to burn my arms out trying to make it go? I will not be using motors with either boat.

Thanks


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

I wouldn't want to be paddling a jon boat anywhere, and I'll take a canoe over one any day on streams or rivers. I don't see how you'd maneuver it well enough. Any one I've seen also seems a lot more difficult to transport, and harder to move around by yourself than a canoe. Just my opinion though


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

If its just you then I'd sell the canoe and buy a kayak. Easier to transport and work on small streams than either option you've mentioned.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep the canoe!!!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Keep the canoe!!!


Go for the Kayak!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The jon boat has its applications in small waters. Paddling down small streams is not one of them. I wouldn't use a jon boat without at least an electric motor unless I just used oars on some pond where it was tied up.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I would always have someone with me fishing in it. It's primary use would be carrying to small streams and launching in right spots where my bass boat can't go. I have a good friend with a canoe, so I may get the Jon and pick up a cheap trolling motor. I already have good batteries.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea if u get the Jon you would be way better off with trolling motor, it would open up some other options like trolling if u go to small lakes like u said and i would never want to paddle any Jon I've been in. I love my yak but I enjoy a relaxing night cat fishing with some barley pops and being able to stand frequently or trolling on these hot days in my friends Jon. Don't have my own jon but when my buddy is with me in his I don't mind tying yak off Jon and riding across buckeye or rush instead of paddle my ass off trying to keep up with him either. So of you have buddy with canoe I'd go for jon. Either way u should still get a yak it trumps both....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

DC9781 said:


> If its just you then I'd sell the canoe and buy a kayak. Easier to transport and work on small streams than either option you've mentioned.


terryit3,
I second the advice of DC9781, on purchasing a kayak...even if there's two of you, buy a second kayak. This is exactly what I did with my brother and I and it has worked out very well. The canoe was to tipsy, compared to a kayak, so I sold it and purchased 2 kayaks.

This has worked out better in the long run, as he can fish at his pace and locations and I at my and mine. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I spent one of the longest days of my life "floating" down a river in a 12 foot jon boat....what a disaster. Jon boats and small streams are like oil and water.
You'd beg for that plastic canoe back after the aluminum jon gets stuck on the 300th rock like velcro.

Not a big jon boat fan when it comes to flowing water....unless they are tunnelled out and have a jet on the back...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have both, and the canoe is far better on small streams. Canoe is much lighter, far more manuverable and much easier to portage.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Keep the canoe and buy the Jon boat. You're a fisherman aren't you. You'll be set for anything, Big lakes, Electric only lakes and rivers. --Tim


----------

